# Plz Suggest A Decent Graphics Card Within 5k



## rishitells (Apr 3, 2011)

hii guys I am planning to buy a new configuration to replace my current one,
I've considered Intel Core i5 2400 for the processor, and Intel DH67BL, plz suggest better option if available. 
I want to buy a Graphics card to play modern games smoothly with good settings. I want a resolution of 1600x900 'cause I've a Samsung 2033SW 20 inch monitor. 
Will HD5670 or HD5770 be a good option? and plz tell me the price of the latter one. Also, how much power will be required for the complete rig?
I've a limited budget of 5000, but I can extend it a bit if I compromise for the processor or motherboard. Plz give suggestions guys, and Should I go for Core i5 or AMD Phenom? Plz suggest a complete configuration if possible.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Plz Suggest A Decent Configuration with Graphics Card.*

The best graphics for 5k is Radeon 5670 512MB probably.

Intel i5-2400 is far better than any Phenom proccy. Surely go for it.
But for suggesting a new rig u have to mention the total budget for ur system. Do that.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 3, 2011)

Get a Sapphire HD 5670...It's Rs. 5500 but worh every penny...


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Plz Suggest A Decent Configuration with Graphics Card.*



> I've considered Intel Core i5 2400 for the processor, and Intel DH67BL, plz suggest better option if available.



Yeah this is just about the best option





> The best graphics for 5k is Radeon 5670 512MB probably.



Yup, get this card. Rs.5500. Great at the price point.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 3, 2011)

please fill the pc build questionnaire template in new thread in buying section.


----------



## rishitells (Apr 3, 2011)

hii guys... I've to reduce my budget for processor and motherboard for a good graphics card. So I am thinking of AMD Phenom X4 Series (955 to 975, plz suggest). For motherboard I've considered gigabyte GA 880GM USB3, hope its the right choice. I am within the budget of Rs. 12000 for processor and motherboard. Plz suggest the best option. Also, is there a huge performance difference b/w phenom and i5/i3?

1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A: Multimedia and Gaming, but not hardcore gaming.

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A: Yes.

3. What is your MAX budget?
A: 12000 for motherboard and processor.

4. Planning to overclock?
A: No.

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A: Windows 7

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A: Already have 

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
A: 1600x900, for my 20 inch monitor

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A: 5

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
A: yeah I've built, but with the help of assembler.

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A: within one month.

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A: Yes, of course future proof.

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A: nah.

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A: Kota, Rajasthan. No I am going to buy from here.

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A:


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 3, 2011)

Raise ur budget by 3k more and u will get much better performance with i5-2400. When i5-2400 with mobo is available at 15k then there is no point in getting phenom at 12k. Moreover the phenoms are soon going to be outdated with the release of AMDs latest processor. So, going with i5 makes more sense now.


----------



## rishitells (Apr 3, 2011)

^^the vendor told me it would cost 16000? and that there is a little performance difference b/w i5 and phenom (however I quarreled with him a lot on this pointless argument  )

I think graphics card will handle rest of the processing, won't it? And in gaming and multimedia, does processor and motherboard matter so much?

Also, plz suggest the best motherboard option for Phenom X4 955 guys...


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 3, 2011)

Best option-

Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H/Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H/Gigabyte GA-880GA-UD3H	


All are priced at Rs 4500


----------



## rishitells (Apr 3, 2011)

is AMD Phenom X4 and AMD Phenom II X4 different??
As for being outdated, does it really make sense to buy Phenom? I dont have the budget for i5 guys, so what's the best option?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 3, 2011)

AMD Athlon II x4 640	@ 4600 

and any of the mother boards I have mentioned.


----------



## rishitells (Apr 3, 2011)

Athlon?? Better than phenom?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 3, 2011)

Phenom II X6 1090T BE	@ Rs 10000

Solid future proofing if you get this

MSI 890GX-G65	@ Rs 6800


----------



## rishitells (Apr 3, 2011)

Bro I've a budget of 12000 
And going to purchase the hd5670 so cant extend much 
So can u plz suggest the best option withing it....

Also, for hd5670, there are XFX and Sapphire cards, which one should I go for?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 3, 2011)

Sapphire should be better. Please wait a little thinking and giving you perfect combination of 12 k in a few minutes.


----------



## rishitells (Apr 3, 2011)

thanx a lottt bro


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 3, 2011)

Ahh got it finally

Processor=	AMD Phenom II X4 955BE                             @ Rs.6300
Motherboard=	Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H/Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H/Gigabyte GA-880GA-UD3H @4.5k


----------



## rishitells (Apr 3, 2011)

great  now going to purchase it as soon as possible 
Hey I've a 450W psu, will that suffice, last question


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 3, 2011)

PSU of 450 W...which brand???? Local/Unbranded PSU???


----------



## rishitells (Apr 3, 2011)

And for RAM, which brand should I opt for? My vendor is giving kingston 4GB for 2800?

Oh I've to check the PSU brand...

I think its a local psu


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 3, 2011)

4 GB DDr 2 or DDR 3???

If you have budget for PSU i reccomend FSP SAGA II 500 @ 2.2 k


----------



## ico (Apr 3, 2011)

The ONLY Gigabyte motherboard you are likely to find is 880GM-UD2H. You won't find GMA-UD2H and GA-UD3H. I sincerely request each and everyone to stop suggesting it and avoid confusion.  *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...7896-note-regarding-gigabyte-880gma-ud2h.html

*@OP*
You have a budget of 12k for processor and motherboard. What about RAM? PSU? Included in the budget or excluded? To get perfect advice you need to be crystal clear.



			
				Rishabh_sharma1990 said:
			
		

> 12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
> A: nah.


This translates to you want cabinet, PSU, RAM, motherboard and processor within your specified budget i.e. 12k??? Please be more clear.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 3, 2011)

Ok, 1st of all mention ur total budget and all the components u want to purchase. And for RAM go for 4GB DDR3 Corsair/Gskill/Kingston/Zion/Transcend, it will at max cost 2.4k only. 2.8k is much more. 
Its the rank wise selection of RAM. The former the better.


----------



## rishitells (Apr 3, 2011)

Hey.. Rs. 12000 is for motherboard and processor only.
for cabinet, PSU and RAM I've a seperate budget.
Since I've a 450W Local PSU already, will it be sufficient?

And I want DDR3 RAM.

I am still confused about the graphics card brand.
How many versions of HD5670 are available?

On The PSU, all that I can read is-

CIL-ODYSSEY-DEC 2010


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 3, 2011)

for futureproof in gaming min is HD5770 at that resolution.

get this - 


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x4 640|4600
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H|4000
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD5770|7500
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500w|2100

for ram get corsair or g.skill.


----------



## Cilus (Apr 3, 2011)

Rishabh_sharma1990, the kingston Rams are highly over priced by your vendor. A value Corsair 1333 MHz DDR3 2 GB module costs only 1 to 1.1K and a single 4 GB module costs 2.1K.
Better check online prices. And if possible let us know the whole budget for your complete upgrade. Then we can distribute the budget proportionately to all the components more efficiently.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 3, 2011)

@Jaskanwar

OP has mentioned in 1 of posts he doesnt want Anthlon. He wants Phenom. So lets not reccomend him and confuse.


Use Corsair for ram.


----------



## rishitells (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanx a lot friends 
And now after thinking so much, I've extended my budget for Intel Core i5   
So the complete configuration is

Processor - Intel Core i5 2400
Motherboard - Intel DH67BL
RAM - Crossair 4GB DDR3
Graphics Card - Sapphire HD5670 1GB (Wouldn't it be better than 512 MB? )

Now, I've a local 450W power supply, and not sure if it will support this rig.
If not, which PSU should I go for..? Dont know about the budget but I think Rs. 1500 should be sufficient?
Plz tell the prices if possible...

Also, should I buy Sapphire or XFX?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 3, 2011)

Fsp saga ii 500w @2.2k


----------



## Cilus (Apr 3, 2011)

Get the 512 MB version of Hd 5670, the 1 GB version does not offer any noticeable performance increase.
And the first and foremost job after you get your system is to get rid of the local 450W SMPS. Otherwise it will damage your system for sure.
For PSu extend your budget by 500 bucks and get the  FSP Saga II 500w @ 2.1K.


----------



## rishitells (Apr 3, 2011)

Ok...thanks a lot guys.. Really the 1GB card will not make significant difference?
Actually my brother is quarreling with me to get 1 GB Card. He thinks it will give better performance 
So FSP Saga II 500W
and Sapphire HD5670? Done


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 3, 2011)

yup, overall great choice. Best of luck.


----------



## rishitells (Apr 3, 2011)

Can u please tell the market price for 512 MB and 1 GB HD5670?
And 1 GB should be futureproof, isn't it?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 3, 2011)

Rs. 5500 max at any part of India.


----------



## rishitells (Apr 3, 2011)

thnx


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 3, 2011)

Rishabh_sharma1990 said:


> Ok...thanks a lot guys.. Really the 1GB card will not make significant difference?
> Actually my brother is quarreling with me to get 1 GB Card. He thinks it will give better performance



Your brother is sadly misinformed. You will waste your money if you get 1GB. It is of absolutely no use.
Instead you can channel your money towards PSU.

*HD 5670 512MB @4.5k* and *FSP Saga II 500W @2.1k* makes a total of *6.6k*.
The 1GB version will cost you more and that is not recommended.


----------



## ico (Apr 4, 2011)

If you really want to get a 1GB card, then extend more and get HD 5770 instead.


----------



## topgear (Apr 4, 2011)

For Multimedia and Gaming ( this is the best combo IMO )

*Phenom II X6 1055T @ 8.3K and Gigabyte MA880GM-UD2H @ 4.3K*

a hexa core cpu is very good for multimedia apps ( and gaming too ) and as OP will not ( and can't ) OC with that cpu it's better to get the hexa core combo - later on it can be even OCed with a good cooler - so this combo has better potential and performance 

get a* FSP Saga II 500W PSU @ 2.2K* and for GFX card get Sapphire HD5750 @ 6k or *Sapphire HD5770 @ 7k*.


----------



## rishitells (Apr 4, 2011)

Well I opted for Core i5 previously, dont you think the overall configuration will be better with Intel? 

Since I've a budget for Intel, shouldn't I go for Intel, since there is a 2-3k difference b/w Phenom and Core i5 rig?
I think Intel has better potential and performance, isn't it?

Plz Suggest if any better in this budget.. and now I am going for 512 MB Graphics Card...

Here is the complete configuration-




Intel Core i5 2400
Intel DH67BL USB3
Sapphire HD5670/5750 512 MB
Crossair 4GB DDR3
FSP SAGA II 500W PSU

Can u plz tell the complete prices.. since I am unaware of the prices of core i5 and mobo..

And I hope its now a really powerful rig, isn't it?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 4, 2011)

^^no. if you game 5770 matters more!!


----------



## rishitells (Apr 4, 2011)

Also, since I am not going to use the Integrated Graphics, should I go for DH67BL? If not, plz suggest the best motherboard without IGP....


----------



## topgear (Apr 5, 2011)

That hexa core cpu I've suggested offers better performance in hevily threaded apps ( like some multimedia apps ) as compared to i5 2400.

When you are talking about potential a combo of i5 2400+H67 can't be OCed but that hexa core cpu with the 880 mobo can be OCed for better performance - for your budget AMD combo offers more performance.

If you want to stick with Intel get core i5 2500k along with a good P67 mobo and unleash the beast with by OCing this combo with a good cpu HSF


----------



## rishitells (Apr 5, 2011)

thnx bro, but actually I don't want to overclock 
Someone said to me that i5 2400 will outperform all phenoms and its way better, plz correct me if I am wrong.
I want an overall performing rig, with a middle-range graphics card like HD5670, and the budget allows me to go for i5. Does it still make sense to buy AMD? 

However, if there is only 5-10% performance difference b/w i5 2400 and x6/x4, then I will go for AMD, because the GPU will handle the rest.
I will upgrade the graphics card to High-End in 2-3 years, so processor and motherboard are very important to me.

My dealer is giving me iBall 500W SMPS, the FSP wouldn't be available here, should I go for it?


----------



## topgear (Apr 6, 2011)

Granted that the Phenom II X6 1055T core cpu may seem like a bit slower in games compared to the core i5 2400 - that's because most games are not multi core optimized yet but the situation is changing rapidly and games are becoming more multi core friendly and multimedia apps which can take the advantage of multicore cpu Phenom II X6 1055T will outperform core i5 2400.

Though you are not interested but it's good to know that by OCing the Phenom II X6 1055T to 3.8-4Ghz you will outperform the i5 2400 in both games and multimedia apps.

So going with Phenom II X6 1055T makes more sense and as the price is a bit lower you can get better GPU anyway - so you are getting double advantages .

For PSU get Corsair VX450W 450W @ 3.5K - it's worth the money you spend on it in the long run.


----------



## rishitells (Apr 6, 2011)

ok... can u suggest a good motherboard for x6 also, that is easily available  (availability is a big problem here).

and one silly question... core i5 frequency is 3.1 MHz, so there is a .3 MHz difference, won't it make a difference on performance? 
thanx for the OC suggestion bro, but the pc will also be used by my family members, so I am not willing to do that


----------



## topgear (Apr 7, 2011)

I've suggested a mobo on post no. 38 - it it's Gigabyte MA880GM-UD2H @ 4.3K - tell me if you are able to find it or not and think of anything else later 

the 300 Mhz difference won't matter much and that's a 2.8Ghz hexa core cpu for heaven's sake and with the rest of money you can get a better GPU anyway - so virtually you won't see any difference in performance.

Don't get too bothered about OCing - after properly OCing your rig you won't have to play with the settings anymore and after OCing password protect bios setting so that no one can change the settings.


----------



## rishitells (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanx a lot bro... hope the vendor will get the motherboard for me.
and I will consider overclocking too


----------



## topgear (Apr 8, 2011)

^^ you're welcome buddy


----------

